# my 1yr old snake



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

one of my friends breeds reptiles he ended up with 3 deformed Brazilian rainbow boas he decided to give them to me 2 of them only lived a few month before their deformities got to bad and had to be help over the bridge well one who's only thing wrong was a missing eye lived on she was a sweet normal acting snake and was doing really well. the laws changed in my city and i had to ask another friend to baby sit them till i can move well my friend informed me that one eye (is what we called her) has passed with no warning she ate the week before and was going into shed everything looked normal well the next day she checked on her and she was already over the bridge. i will miss her.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... poor One Eye. At least you gave her a nice life .... bless you for taking her. RIP sweet snake..... :angel


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My son had snakes and know how attached you can get to them. Im sorry for your loss. She was well taken care of and knew a good life.


----------

